# CodeSys 2.3 - WAGO 750-880 - *.BMP Dateien werden bei jedem Einloggen gesendet



## Rewe2000 (5 Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich hoffe irgend jemand hat einen Tipp für mich, ich habe schon viel probiert, aber niemals den entscheidenden Erfolg erzielt.

Situation:
Ich betreibe ein sehr großes Programm mit VISU für eine Bregnungssteuerung , auf einer 2 GB Speicherkarte auf einer WAGO 750-880 Steuerung. In dieser Visu verwende ich 5 Stück *.BMP Bildchen (Sonne, Mond, Regen, etc.) von jeweils ca. 60 kB. Diese Bildchen lege ich in der VISU übereinander und schalte diese in Abhängigkeitet von Variablen in den Vordergrund. Mit CodeSys VISU Bordmitteln kann ich diese Symbole nahezu nicht nachbilden, deshalb habe ich mich für BMP Dateien entschieden.

Problem:
Jedesmal wenn ich mich nun in das Projekt mit CodeSys einlogge, werden grundsätzlich immer alle BMP Bilder der Reihe nach, in absolut langsamer Geschwindigkeit übertragen (als _bmp.zip), unabhängig davon ob ich am Programm etwas geändert habe oder nicht.
Dies dauert nahezu bis zu einer Minute und in dieser Zeit kann ich mein Programm per VISU nicht bedienen.

Meine Grundsätzlichen Einstellungen sind:
Zielsystemeinstellungen -> Visualisierung -> "WEB Visualisierung" und "Komprimierung" sind angehakt.

Weshalb werden die Dateien grundsätzlich immer übertragen, obwohl diese sich ja bereits auf der Speicherkarte der Steuerung befinden und nicht geändert werden?
Gibt es hier einen Trick, um das laden zu verhindern?

Diese Wartezeit nervt tierisch, wenn nur Kleinigkeiten am Projekt geändert werden sollen.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Mavorkit (5 Mai 2019)

Hi Reinhard,

Hast du schon Mal online Change an geschaltet? Hierbei werden nur die Änderungen im Programm übertragen. Die Einstellung ist beim Zielsystem (weiß jetzt nicht genau welcher Reiter). Hier kann es  aber dazu kommen, dass Änderungen an der Visu nicht übertragen werden. Das kannst du mit alles Bereinigen beheben, dann wird alles neu compilert und neu übertragen.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rewe2000 (6 Mai 2019)

Hallo Mavorkit,

danke für den Tipp, aber Online Change habe ich generell aktiv geschaltet.
Man sollte meinen es werden nur die geänderten Dateien gesendet, bei Programmen klappt das ja auch, aber bei mir werden grundsätzlich immer alle Bilddateien im Schneckentempo nachgesendet.

Verwendet von euch jemand noch *.BMP Dateien in der VISU oder bin ich der Einzige.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Mavorkit (6 Mai 2019)

Hi Reinhard,

Hast du Mal probiert die Bilder auf die Größe die du in der Visu verwendest anzupassen? Ich hatte mal einen ähnlichen Fall, da war das Programm dann zu groß für den Controller. Einfach mal in der Visu die Größe checken und z.B. mit paint.net die entsprechende Größe skalieren. Das macht die Bilder kleiner ohne Qualitätsunterschiede in der Visu.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rewe2000 (7 Mai 2019)

Hallo Mavorkit,

nochmals vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Auch das bringt nichts, lediglich die Ladezeit wird minimal verkürzt, da die Dateien einfach ein wenig kleiner sind. Ich denke fast, das ist durch CodeSys bewusst so gelöst, damit immer die aktuellsten Grafiken verwendet werden. Dies könnte natürlich noch verbessert werden und das Senden dann veranlasst werden, wenn die VISU-Seite auch geändert wurde, aber sicherlich nicht mehr in der Version 2.3.

Damit werde ich wahrscheinlich leben müssen

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## holgermaik (7 Mai 2019)

Hallo Reinhard
Kommt darauf an welches Element du benutzt.
Bei Bitmap und Button kann man das Bild dynamisch aufladen über eine Bitmap Variable und außerdem Einstellen ob das Bild aus einer Verknüpfung zu einer Datei oder Eingefügt werden soll.
Somit entfällt auch das Umschalten der Sichtbarkeit.
Holger


----------

